# Had an amazing first Kyokushin practice at my Dojo



## Brandon Miller (Dec 1, 2018)

bare knuckle pushups, getting beat with a stick, and beating the crap out of each other. I’m in love with Kyokushin. Competing in my first tournament at the end of February in Oklahoma! OSS!


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2018)

Cool,....but what is getting beaten with a stick teaching you....


----------



## Brandon Miller (Dec 1, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Cool,....but what is getting beaten with a stick teaching you....


Hardening your body. Getting used to pain. Why do Thai fighters kick banana trees in Thailand? Same principal. I’m getting ready for my first full contact tourney at the end of Feb


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 2, 2018)

Brandon Miller said:


> Hardening your body. Getting used to pain. Why do Thai fighters kick banana trees in Thailand? Same principal. I’m getting ready for my first full contact tourney at the end of Feb


That's what sparring is for....I'm not a fan of letting instructors beat their students. Yeah Thai fighters choose to kick them they don't just their instructor beat them with sticks


----------



## Papageno (Dec 2, 2018)

I train Shotokan and we are not supposed to hurt each other, even if we do have some contact. But while fighting things easily get out of hand, so we too get our fair share of pain. No sticks needed.

But I'm happy for you and enjoy your enthusiasm. Keep on training and best of luck in Februari.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 2, 2018)

Osu awesome to hear Brandon . What a first class to have haha but that's great you enjoyed it!

Hitting with sticks etc is used in a few styles, but essentially is a form of physical conditioning, but also a mental/psychological too. I'm actually a fan of it, it's very easy to see it in a sadistic light but it's not when understood in context. Of course it has been used sadistically I'm sure hehe, but it isn't meant to be cruel or punishing at all.

Great to hear Brandon, keep us in the loop of how your training is going, osu


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m glad you enjoyed the class. Hopefully I’ll be just as enjoyable long term. 

I’m assuming “beat with a stick” was the sensei using the shinai. People take that out of context quite a bit. There’s a right way and a wrong way. All too many people see and think of is the wrong way IMO.


----------

